
Pong as a 200 page choose your own adventure book - rms
http://paperconsole.com/#
======
nirmal
I wish i could click on the arrows and jump to the page. But that would
probably not recreate the frustration of accidentally flipping to the wrong
page and being completely confused.

------
michael_dorfman
That's very cool, and quite twisted.

------
TrevorJ
LOVE it.

